
Dutch answer to Australia's waste crisis - kristianp
https://www.sbs.com.au/news/dutch-answer-to-australia-s-waste-crisis
======
rstuart4133
Australia doesn't have a land fill crisis. It's too big.

To give an idea of how big, we've done the equivalent of exporting the first
1.5m of entire surface area of Holland to China - as iron ore. Then there's
the coal exports on top of that. No one has noticed it's gone, and nobody
would notice if we filled in the holes created with land fill.

But I don't doubt the Dutch would notice if the top 1.5m of their home country
was replaced with land fill, which goes some way to explaining the efforts
they go to to avoid creating it.

Import Dutch waste manager techniques into Australia sounds about as useful as
the Dutch importing Australian water preservation techniques into Holland.

